

Gmail-Britta: a ruby DSL for your gmail filters - antifuchs
http://boinkor.net/archives/2012/12/write-gmail-filters-in-a-nice-ruby-dsl-gmail-britta.html

======
evolve2k
Nice work

~~~
antifuchs
Thanks! Please let me know if you have any questions about it or run into
problems. If you write a filter set and you can share the script that
generated it for the examples, that would be pretty super, too (-:

